# Librela



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone tried this relatively new drug for arthritis? Thinking of asking my vet to prescribe it for my 13yr old collie who is beginning to suffer.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Be interested to see how you get on, as I'll be looking at pain relief for Archie in the not too distant future


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

The efficacy is under half (brings relief to 45% of dogs), so if it's not effective after the second injection, you and your vet will need to seek other avenues of treatment. It's also administered alongside an NSAID anti inflammatory, and there's no real data on how safe it is long-term. It's definitely something to discuss with your vet, but keep in mind that the treatment is still in its early days (not much info on long-term impact of concurrent administration of the mAb and NSAID), and not effective in half of the patients it's administered to.

Does your dog have good immune and kidney function? Pups with those issues can be contraindicated for this type of therapy.

Here's some first party info from the EMA *https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/documents/product-information/librela-epar-product-information_en.pdf*


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

My dog has had two Librela injections (they are given at 4 weekly intervals).There was a marked improvement in him a few days after the first and this has been maintained to date. He is an older boy, around 15 1/2,who has had a rear leg amputated. He has some arthritis in his front legs and obviously anything that affects his mobility is very serious for him. He can't have any of the NSAID's because of problems with them in the past (he was really ill). Consequently, when I became aware of Librela, I looked into it for him.

His vet, who has always been brilliant with Maci, was happy for him to have it and felt that it was a good, safe option for him. I don't really understand the science behind it but apparently it works very differently to other arthritis meds .It contains a canine monoclonal antibody that targets nerve growth factor.

The company who produce Librela seem to be good at providing information so it might be worth contacting them if you have any questions.

I have heard of several dogs who have started on this treatment, through Maci's physiotherapist and his canine masseur. They report positive results so far.
I know it's a new drug but from what I have learned about it and seen so far, I am really pleased that Maci is having this treatment.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Silverpaw said:


> .It contains a canine monoclonal antibody that targets nerve growth factor.


This is why I think it may be good for those dogs like Archie who suffer from arthritis in the feet. Nothing else seems to help much


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not yet, but waiting to hear from the vet about giving it to Flynn.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

rona said:


> This is why I think it may be good for those dogs like Archie who suffer from arthritis in the feet. Nothing else seems to help much


Ahh, bless him.It's certainly worked on Maci so far.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maurey said:


> The efficacy is under half (brings relief to 45% of dogs), so if it's not effective after the second injection, you and your vet will need to seek other avenues of treatment. It's also administered alongside an NSAID anti inflammatory, and there's no real data on how safe it is long-term. It's definitely something to discuss with your vet, but keep in mind that the treatment is still in its early days (not much info on long-term impact of concurrent administration of the mAb and NSAID), and not effective in half of the patients it's administered to.
> 
> Does your dog have good immune and kidney function? Pups with those issues can be contraindicated for this type of therapy.
> 
> Here's some first party info from the EMA https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/documents/product-information/librela-epar-product-information_en.pdf


I've found some of the information that I had before deciding to try this treatment for Maci, information that I also discussed with his vet. Maci has some gastrointestinal issues, as well as multiple nodules in his liver. His bloods are monitored regularly, as an older boy with some issues. His kidneys are ok but have had a borderline SDMA reading at times (fortunately this has not been the case recently). Consequently, we have to be very careful about what medication's he has. His vet, who literally knows him inside and out (removed his spleen in life saving surgery, biopsied his liver etc.) is aware of what treatment he can have safely. In light of all of the information, Librela was considered a safe option for his arthritis.

I was a little concerned that the above comment about contraindications may stop some people from exploring the possibility of this treatment for dogs that it may help. As always, I would urge anyone considering any treatment to do their research and discuss with their vet.

The following information is from Zoetis, the manufacturers: "It functions like naturally occurring antibodies, with minimal involvement of the liver or kidneys in its metabolism and elimination from the body....also produces minimal gastrointestinal (GI) impact" and "Since benivetmab is an antibody it is eliminated by the body similar to endogenous proteins, with minimal involvement of the liver or kidneys..."

I am certainly not advertising this treatment, I can only say that, so far, it has had a really positive effect on my dog.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm just waiting for my vet to see how her dog responds to this before looking at it for Thai.
I've heard some great stuff about it though.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> I'm just waiting for my vet to see how her dog responds to this before looking at it for Thai.
> I've heard some great stuff about it though.


Ahh,bless him.I know of a few dogs that have had it now and reports are very good.It's certainly put a spring into Maci's step.Now I worry that he'll crash when he starts doing his 'fast running' he looks so out of control but full of joy.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> I've found some of the information that I had before deciding to try this treatment for Maci, information that I also discussed with his vet.Maci has some gastrointestinal issues, aswell as multiple nodules in his liver.His bloods are monitored regularly,as an older boy with some issues.His kidneys are ok but have had a borderline SDMA reading at times (fortunately this has not been the case recently). Consequently,we have to be very careful about what medication's he has.His vet,who literally knows him inside and out (removed his spleen in life saving surgery,biopsied his liver etc) is aware of what treatment he can have safely.In light of all of the information, Librela was considered a safe option for his arthritis.
> 
> I was a little concerned that the above comment about contraindications may stop some people from exploring the possibility of this treatment for dogs that it may help.As always,I would urge anyone considering any treatment to do their research and discuss with their vet.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm taking Tremor to the vets on Friday for a full blood count and to discuss options. She then goes up to my chiropractor on Monday afternoon for a massage, spine alignment and laser treatment. My chiropractor has suggested Boswellia supplement for both her and Holly (who will be 10 yrs old in October). They are both on maximum dose Jointsure and golden paste but Tremor definitely needs something stronger now. We'll see what the blood readings are. She should have had a blood test last year but with me shielding due to Covid and my vets only seeing emergencies it's been difficult.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Thanks. I'm taking Tremor to the vets on Friday for a full blood count and to discuss options. She then goes up to my chiropractor on Monday afternoon for a massage, spine alignment and laser treatment. My chiropractor has suggested Boswellia supplement for both her and Holly (who will be 10 yrs old in October). They are both on maximum dose Jointsure and golden paste but Tremor definitely needs something stronger now. We'll see what the blood readings are. She should have had a blood test last year but with me shielding due to Covid and my vets only seeing emergencies it's been difficult.


Ahh, good luck with the bloods,I know what it's like waiting for the results.Boswellia was mentioned to me but when I looked into it,I was a bit concerned about Maci's delicate tummy.He's had to come off any supplements containing glucosamine because that was upsetting him (I email contents list of anything I'm thinking of trying to his vet to check it's ok with his conditions/liver medications).Maci isn't on any other meds for his joints,so his improvement, which started a few days after his first Librela injection,can only really be put down to that, although I did initially think the change in weather might have helped.It's been so wet since that we're growing webbed feet and he's still looking good,so I think the jabs have helped him.He does wear a Streamz collar too but already had that on.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again for your helpful reply. I am also a bit concerned about Boswellia. Riaflex upsets all my dog's stomachs and yet they are fine on Jointsure. Have to see how it goes. I've had good results with Bioflow collars in the past and that's another possibility.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My friend has her oldest dog on it. He goes for his second injection today. He's responded well to it so her next oldest is starting on it today. They both have arthritis


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci had to come off Riaflex,so I tried him back on Yumove but that upset him too.He can't have any of the senior foods that include glucosamine either.He had the constitution of an ox,so to speak, until he had to come off NSAID's some years ago.His system never really seemed to recover after that and now he's older with an iffy liver (just thankful the growths aren't cancer) we just have to keep tweaking things when we need to.I was delighted to find that Librela was not likely to be harmful to him as we were running out of options.Does Tremor enjoy the chiropractor sessions?Maci has canine massage and physiotherapy and he really seems to benefit from them.They really help with the overcompensation issues from his missing leg.Good luck for Friday's appointment.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes Tremor enjoys her massage. All my dogs normally visit my chiropractor at 3 monthly intervals but because of Covid it's been difficult, especially as it's a good hours journey away. I'm a big fan of laser treatment but since we moved here 5 years ago it's difficult to find anyone local who offers it.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci has laser treatment as part of his physiotherapy sessions.He has little exercises to do at home in-between his sessions and says he always does his homework!It might be because there are treats involved.He goes to physiotherapy but his massage is done in home visits.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Have a look at Holly's Army if you have Facebook, part of canine arthritis management. Brilliant resource.

There is loads of information from owners about Librela and how it's going for their dogs.

CAM also has a great Facebook live (also on YouTube) about monoclonal antibody treatments, which is what Librela is.

For me it is important to remember it works as a pain blocker and not an anti inflammatory so there may be no pain but inflammation could lead to other issues.

This is based on what I have read only.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

MissKittyKat said:


> Have a look at Holly's Army if you have Facebook, part of canine arthritis management. Brilliant resource.
> 
> There is loads of information from owners about Librela and how it's going for their dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have recently joined Holly's Army as it was recommended by a friend.
I will discuss Librela and other options with my vet tomorrow but always useful to learn from other owners too.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm on Holly's Army and there seems to be a very positive response to dogs that have started Librela, and some where it has made no difference, although there is definitely much more positive feedback in my informal ratio analysis! 

My boy had stemcell therapy 2 years ago and has been doing really well, (he has been on combinations of previcox, tramadol, gabapentin, amatadine, paracetamol) plus supplements and therapies all of which play a part but nothing much helped before his stem cells. He is med free at the minute but is getting a bit laggy and slow again, so been trying galliprant but is a bit hit and miss. Anyway he can't have Nsaids long term as had an ulcer and does seem to get sick after about a week on them if needed in an emergency and we can't get back to the stem cell therapist until september for any top up.... so long story short we are going to try Librela, first injection tonight - nothing to loose!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

EmCHammer said:


> I'm on Holly's Army and there seems to be a very positive response to dogs that have started Librela, and some where it has made no difference, although there is definitely much more positive feedback in my informal ratio analysis!
> 
> My boy had stemcell therapy 2 years ago and has been doing really well, (he has been on combinations of previcox, tramadol, gabapentin, amatadine, paracetamol) plus supplements and therapies all of which play a part but nothing much helped before his stem cells. He is med free at the minute but is getting a bit laggy and slow again, so been trying galliprant but is a bit hit and miss. Anyway he can't have Nsaids long term as had an ulcer and does seem to get sick after about a week on them if needed in an emergency and we can't get back to the stem cell therapist until september for any top up.... so long story short we are going to try Librela, first injection tonight - nothing to loose!


Thanks for that and fingers crossed for your lad. I'm off to my vets later this afternoon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> Thanks for that and fingers crossed for your lad. I'm off to my vets later this afternoon.


How did the conversation go?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> How did the conversation go?


Well my vet gave her a thorough examination and said she was in pretty good shape given her age. Unfortunately they have had to send the blood sample off to the laboratory as their machine is currently not working so I won't get the results until next week. She did say Tremor was tender in her lower back so I'm extremely glad she goes up to the chiropractor on Monday. Thanks for asking Rona. My vet has heard of Librela but they do not stock it currently so I've asked her nicely to please look into it asap.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I was wondering how you'd got on.How old is Tremor? Don't they worry us as the years advance?! Fingers crossed that you hear about the Librela when you get the blood results.Maci's booked in for his third injection on Thursday.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> I was wondering how you'd got on.How old is Tremor? Don't they worry us as the years advance?! Fingers crossed that you hear about the Librela when you get the blood results.Maci's booked in for his third injection on Thursday.


Tremor is 13 yrs old in about 10 days time. Hopefully I made myself clear, in the nicest way I could, that I want to try Librela and my vet is a senior partner.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Tremor is 13 yrs old in about 10 days time. Hopefully I made myself clear, in the nicest way I could, that I want to try Librela and my vet is a senior partner.


Ahh,bless her,I bet she's planning a bit of a birthday bash.I'm sure your vet will look into it and it might help other dogs at the practice too,if it raises awareness.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless her,I bet she's planning a bit of a birthday bash.I'm sure your vet will look into it and it might help other dogs at the practice too,if it raises awareness.


I suppose it depends on how many doses they have to purchase initially. I know a vet who will undoubtedly stock it but I don't want to register with another practice and it's quite a long way. I'll see what my vet says when she rings with the blood results.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well my chiropractor wasn't very happy with Tremor when she treated her on Monday but that was partly because she hasn't seen her for almost 11 months due to Covid. Pelvis was out and there is some muscle wastage at the top of her right hip.

Better news from my vet yesterday though. She rang with the blood results which were very good for a dog of her age. One of the liver enzymes was a bit high but of no concern. I've ordered Dorwest Herbs milk thistle tablets which will help. She is going to ring me over the week-end when she's had a chance to do a bit of research into Librela, to see where we go with pain relief.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Has Tremor improved at all since seeing the chiropractor?

I'm waiting on your vets response too. Archie has taken a turn for the worse since coming off his pain relief.

I need to know what is his optimum exercise regime before getting more and covering the symptoms.

I'm sure we have over walked him thinking this may have been a passing problem. Seems it permanent and will need care going forward


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Has Tremor improved at all since seeing the chiropractor?
> 
> I'm waiting on your vets response too. Archie has taken a turn for the worse since coming off his pain relief.
> I need to know what is his optimum exercise regime before getting more and covering the symptoms.
> I'm sure we have over walked him thinking this may have been a passing problem. Seems it permanent and will need care going forward


My dogs always move more freely after a visit to the chiropractor and I wish she lived a bit nearer. I would take Tremor much more frequently for laser treatment and a massage but it's such a long journey. Unfortunately my current vets don't offer laser treatment. I'm thinking of trying to find a local water treadmill but Tremor hated hydrotherapy and as she is suffering from mild dementia I don't want her getting upset and stressed. Such a worry with old dogs isn't it?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Hope Tremor is feeling more comfortable after her treatment, bless her. Everything stopped here during the first lockdown but has been available to dogs who would suffer without it since ie not for agility, sports type purposes but proper mobility issues. It's been brilliant for Maci, who's having his canine massage later today and also his third Librela injection later. It will be a rest day for him tomorrow.

Maci started his water therapy in an underwater treadmill because of his adversity to water! He progressed to the pool pretty quickly.

It's good to hear that the blood results didn't throw up anything too concerning. You're right about old dogs worrying us, it's a good job they are so beautiful or I don't know how we'd deal with it all.
I hope you get something positive back about the Librela. Maci's continuing to do well since he's been having it.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> Hope Tremor is feeling more comfortable after her treatment, bless her.Everything stopped here during the first lockdown but has been available to dogs who would suffer without it since ie not for agility,sports type purposes but proper mobility issues.It's been brilliant for Maci, who's having his canine massage later today and also his third Librela injection later.It will be a rest day for him tomorrow.
> Maci started his water therapy in an underwater treadmill because of his adversity to water!He progressed to the pool pretty quickly.
> It's good to hear that the blood results didn't throw up anything too concerning.You're right about old dogs worrying us, it's a good job they are so beautiful or I don't know how we'd deal with it all.
> I hope you get something positive back about the Librela.Maci's continuing to do well since he's been having it.


Thank you it's always good to hear feedback from forum members. I've found a local water treadmill and have messaged them. Tremor had years of hydrotherapy and she never liked it but fortunately fell in love with Mark (the hydrotherapist). She initially threw a temper tantrum and thrashed the water but after she fell more and more under Mark's spell she would swim sedately round and round the pool following him with an adoring look on her face. They are funny at times.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Thank you it's always good to hear feedback from forum members. I've found a local water treadmill and have messaged them. Tremor had years of hydrotherapy and she never liked it but fortunately fell in love with Mark (the hydrotherapist). She initially threw a temper tantrum and thrashed the water but after she fell more and more under Mark's spell she would swim sedately round and round the pool following him with an adoring look on her face. They are funny at times.


Ahh,bless her.Maci hated water,he wouldn't even step on grass when he arrived.The treadmill was just to get him started, rather than being completely immersed.The people at the pool were so good with him that,along with treats,he was swimming in no time.He'd never chose to get in water and still looks for a lift through big puddles! Unfortunately,he can't swim now because it got a bit too much for him with just one back leg.His physiotherapist gives him laser treatment, I'm not sure if they all do but it might be worth checking if you think more laser treatment would help.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless her.Maci hated water,he wouldn't even step on grass when he arrived.The treadmill was just to get him started, rather than being completely immersed.The people at the pool were so good with him that,along with treats,he was swimming in no time.He'd never chose to get in water and still looks for a lift through big puddles! Unfortunately,he can't swim now because it got a bit too much for him with just one back leg.His physiotherapist gives him laser treatment, I'm not sure if they all do but it might be worth checking if you think more laser treatment would help.


Yes laser treatment would help immensely - I'm a big fan. It kept my little Leafy mobile for over two years but sadly there isn't anywhere around here that offers it. My chiropractor uses one but she's 50 miles away. No local vets use them either, or not that I'm aware of. Even 7 years ago at my old vets, who had a top of the range K-9 laser from America, it was frustrating because the vet nurses obviously hadn't been properly trained. One of them I had to show how to turn the laser on and then she proceeded to wave it about much too quickly so it was a waste of time and money.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Yes laser treatment would help immensely - I'm a big fan. It kept my little Leafy mobile for over two years but sadly there isn't anywhere around here that offers it. My chiropractor uses one but she's 50 miles away. No local vets use them either, or not that I'm aware of. Even 7 years ago at my old vets, who had a top of the range K-9 laser from America, it was frustrating because the vet nurses obviously hadn't been properly trained. One of them I had to show how to turn the laser on and then she proceeded to wave it about much too quickly so it was a waste of time and money.


Oh,no, that sounds a waste of a laser if they weren't trained to use it properly.I just wondered if there were any canine physiotherapist's because Maci has laser treatment in his sessions.His physio does sessions at the hydrotherapy center he used,so I wondered if others might do the same to offer a wider service,so to speak.It sounds like you're in a more rural spot than us.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci's physiotherapist is an ACPAT Chartered Physiotherapist.From what I understand,the chartered ones use electrotherapy etc,the non chartered ones don't.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Flynn has been having laser, and his first Librela a week ago, but there has been no improvement. I'm hearing different things about how quickly it gets to work so I'll certainly book him in for his second one.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> Oh,no, that sounds a waste of a laser if they weren't trained to use it properly.I just wondered if there were any canine physiotherapist's because Maci has laser treatment in his sessions.His physio does sessions at the hydrotherapy center he used,so I wondered if others might do the same to offer a wider service,so to speak.It sounds like you're in a more rural spot than us.


There is a physio who also has a water treadmill but she's a good hours drive away although I have used her in the past Also extremely expensive. I've been with my chiropractor, who is also a qualified physio, for many years now and she is excellent. That's why I drive such a long distance to see her. I really need to find a water treadmill or laser locally in between visits up to my chiropractor.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> There is a physio who also has a water treadmill but she's a good hours drive away although I have used her in the past Also extremely expensive. I've been with my chiropractor, who is also a qualified physio, for many years now and she is excellent. That's why I drive such a long distance to see her. I really need to find a water treadmill or laser locally in between visits up to my chiropractor.


Just wondered if it might be a way to find laser treatment, that you could use in-between sessions, especially if it was someone who would do home visits.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Leanne77 said:


> Flynn has been having laser, and his first Librela a week ago, but there has been no improvement. I'm hearing different things about how quickly it gets to work so I'll certainly book him in for his second one.


I think it's said that it should definitely show signs of improvement after the second one,if it's going to work at all.Fingers crossed that it does.Maci's improved a few days after his first jab.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> I think it's said that it should definitely show signs of improvement after the second one,if it's going to work at all.Fingers crossed that it does.Maci's improved a few days after his first jab.


Bit worrying that quite a number of owners are now reporting their dogs reverting back after the effect of the 2nd injection has worn off. Early days I suppose.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I don't think it's expected to work on every dog,I guess it's a case of finding the right thing or combination of things.Maci has definitely been better since he's been on it.Any improvent is welcome but he's been pretty amazing for a 15 1/2 year old tripawed who can't have any of the conventional meds.Keeping everything crossed that it continues.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> I don't think it's expected to work on every dog,I guess it's a case of finding the right thing or combination of things.Maci has definitely been better since he's been on it.Any improvent is welcome but he's been pretty amazing for a 15 1/2 year old tripawed who can't have any of the conventional meds.Keeping everything crossed that it continues.


Yes each dog is different of course and yes Maci is remarkable - bless him.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Yes each dog is different of course and yes Maci is remarkable - bless him.


Ahh,thanks.He's had his jab.The vet said he had a spring in his step and a glint in his eye.He's looking pretty pleased with himself at the moment.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,thanks.He's had his jab.The vet said he had a spring in his step and a glint in his eye.He's looking pretty pleased with himself at the moment.


And long may it continue.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> And long may it continue.


He's quite the little old man now but his enthusiasm for life doesn't seem to dwindle.I think he's making up for the terrible first half of his life.Hope Tremor is feeling ok after her treatment earlier in the week.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Silverpaw said:


> He's quite the little old man now but his enthusiasm for life doesn't seem to dwindle.I think he's making up for the terrible first half of his life.Hope Tremor is feeling ok after her treatment earlier in the week.


Aww that's good to hear. Tremor is definitely moving better, and much too fast for my liking. I think it's a combination of the Boswellia and chiropractor treatment. I've heard back from the local water treadmill facility and now need to get a referral consent form signed by my vet, so something else I need to ask her when she rings at the week-end.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> Aww that's good to hear. Tremor is definitely moving better, and much too fast for my liking. I think it's a combination of the Boswellia and chiropractor treatment. I've heard back from the local water treadmill facility and now need to get a referral consent form signed by my vet, so something else I need to ask her when she rings at the week-end.


Brilliant,it sounds like she's feeling good.Wait until her water therapy gets going, there'll be no stopping her.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

We have seen some great results with Lirela for my boy Scout. He would lag along after 20 mins and now he is doing 45 min walks and running about its been good.

I do know people have said can start to wear off before the next one is due not sure if that always happens going forward?


----------



## Veronica Capaldi (Jun 24, 2021)

Twiggy said:


> Thanks for that and fingers crossed for your lad. I'm off to my vets later this afternoon.


This is my first post - I joined as the Canine Massager told me about Librela, I rang my vet, and at that time (10 days ago) he hadn't heard of it - which was worrying. However, in the intervening days, he told me he was impressed, and willing to try it, and yesterday at 4.30pm, our beautiful rescue Dalmatian, aged 14 years & 3 months, and very, very stiff due to arthritis, had her first Librela jab (the vet told me already about a dozen of his patients are now trying it).

This morning she ran (well bunny hopped across the park) after waking us up by pawing the dog-gate - something she hasn't done for months. I'm very optimistic now, as very rarely is there immediate effect! Hope your dog got the jab yesterday too, and does well.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Veronica Capaldi said:


> This is my first post - I joined as the Canine Massager told me about Librela, I rang my vet, and at that time (10 days ago) he hadn't heard of it - which was worrying. However, in the intervening days, he told me he was impressed, and willing to try it, and yesterday at 4.30pm, our beautiful rescue Dalmatian, aged 14 years & 3 months, and very, very stiff due to arthritis, had her first Librela jab (the vet told me already about a dozen of his patients are now trying it).
> This morning she ran (well bunny hopped across the park) after waking us up by pawing the dog-gate - something she hasn't done for months. I'm very optimistic now, as very rarely is there immediate effect! Hope your dog got the jab yesterday too, and does well.


I hope the Librela injections are beneficial for your girl. At the moment we are holding fire for a while until more is known of the side affects. There is a good group of Facebook called 'Holly's Army' with a lot of information on Librela and canine arthritis.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Veronica Capaldi said:


> This is my first post - I joined as the Canine Massager told me about Librela, I rang my vet, and at that time (10 days ago) he hadn't heard of it - which was worrying. However, in the intervening days, he told me he was impressed, and willing to try it, and yesterday at 4.30pm, our beautiful rescue Dalmatian, aged 14 years & 3 months, and very, very stiff due to arthritis, had her first Librela jab (the vet told me already about a dozen of his patients are now trying it).
> This morning she ran (well bunny hopped across the park) after waking us up by pawing the dog-gate - something she hasn't done for months. I'm very optimistic now, as very rarely is there immediate effect! Hope your dog got the jab yesterday too, and does well.


Brilliant, bless her.My dog,15 half years,had his fourth injection this week.He's doing well on it and,as he can't have any of the usual arthritis pain killers, it's a bit of a lifesaver for him.He responded to it very quickly too.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really pleased that it's helping dogs. My friend has One dog in his third dose and he seems much less grumpy. Assume he was in pain and worried about being bumped into. Her other dog has had his second dose and he seems much brighter too.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Great to find this thread.

Alfie had a slight limp a few weeks ago and his vet has examined him and thinks he should go on this. She said as soon as her dog has any slight sign of anything she's going to put it on this, so she wants to pop Alfie on it because he's so active.

He's having some blood tests tomorrow to check he's fine to go on it and then he'll be starting it, so it's good to see so many experiences with it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Alfie had his first dose this morning, he's still bouncing around, but his vet wanted to get a jump start on this to keep him as active as always.

Was chatting with the receptionist about it and she was saying that it's so popular that the supplier is now limiting the amount they give out, so the vets have to show examples of how many dogs are on it and that's how much will be provided to them, no place is allowed to stock up.

Clearly it's in high demand at the minute.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My friend's dogs have had their third and fourth doses and she has begun to reduce other medication and all is going well:Cat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How much are you all being charged for this and is it more for bigger dogs?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I paid just over £120, but that's for two months, so next time I won't pay.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

rona said:


> How much are you all being charged for this and is it more for bigger dogs?


Maci had his 5th Librela jab yesterday.He didn't have anything else done,apart from checking to make sure he was ok to have it (listen to heart,temp etc) so his vet didn't charge a consultation fee.The cost of his injection was £105 02.He's around 15kgs.The charge varies with the size of the dog,I think more viles are needed for bigger dogs.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Silverpaw said:


> Maci had his 5th Librela jab yesterday.He didn't have anything else done,apart from checking to make sure he was ok to have it (listen to heart,temp etc) so his vet didn't charge a consultation fee.The cost of his injection was £105 02.He's around 15kgs.The charge varies with the size of the dog,I think more viles are needed for bigger dogs.


Eeek............how many jabs?

Archie will cost £200 a jab!


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

rona said:


> Eeek............how many jabs?
> 
> Archie will cost £200 a jab!


It's a jab every four weeks and Maci had his fifth one yesterday. I except prices vary from vet to vet, so might be worth checking with your practice.

Maci still seems to be benefiting from it. He can't have any of the NSAID'S and, along with his canine massage and physiotherapy, he's doing well. He's an old boy with three legs, so it's a bit of a lifeline for him.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Think my friend is paying £50 per dog . They weigh around 25kg. Will check with her.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Checked with my friend. She is charged just over £50 per dog for the injection. This is in Central Scotland


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

cava14 una said:


> Think my friend is paying £50 per dog . They weigh around 25kg. Will check with her.[/Q





cava14 una said:


> Checked with my friend. She is charged just over £50 per dog for the injection. This is in Central Scotland


Wow, that sounds very reasonable.We're in the Midlands,I guess prices vary from area to area and between different practices.
The way Maci was running on his three little old legs this morning though, I couldn't put a price on what it's worth.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Eeek............how many jabs?
> 
> Archie will cost £200 a jab!


Nooooo.....!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> Nooooo.....!!


Yep............Government taking a great deal of my inheritance from my friend, the dog will take the rest  

I don't begrudge the dog!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Yep............Government taking a great deal of my inheritance from my friend, the dog will take the rest
> 
> I don't begrudge the dog!


Of course you don't but that's a heck of a lot of money.


----------



## Neil Barr (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi. I'm new here and have a question for those that have tried Librela.

My dog Ozzie is 11 and a half with arthritis and he tore both his rear cruciates when he was young. He's just had his 2nd dose of Librela and I have to say, I'm fairly underwhelmed by the results so far. He does seem a little better and has the odd moment of jumping/running, but nothing like what he used to be like just over a year ago. I'm a landscape photographer and he would come climb mountains with me.

I was wondering if it was always quick results (if you did indeed get a good result), or can it sometimes take a while to work better in some dogs?

It was presented to me almost as a wonder drug (the vet had used it herself on her own dogs) and although I was warned if you don't see results by the 2nd dose, there's not much point continuing, i'm just trying to work out if a 'slight' improvement is better than nothing and worth it to keep going. Or if in 3 weeks time he's still only slightly better, give up and try something else.

I'm also aware that not all his pain will be arthritis. He'll have a fair bit of muscle pain from the cruciates and no amount of Librela will help that. So it may just be his balance of pain is more muscle than joints for which he gets Loxicom.

Thanks
Neil

PS. For the ones discussing cost, my insurance company have been paying for it, no questions asked. Even put a claim in yesterday and it was paid today. Bought by Many.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Have a look at the Facebook page, Holly's Army. There is so much information from owners using Librela.

I think all dogs are different and for some it seems to take time to build up in the system.

Do you do any complementary therapies to help with the compensatory muscle pain?


----------



## Neil Barr (Jul 28, 2021)

MissKittyKat said:


> Have a look at the Facebook page, Holly's Army. There is so much information from owners using Librela.
> 
> I think all dogs are different and for some it seems to take time to build up in the system.
> 
> Do you do any complementary therapies to help with the compensatory muscle pain?


Thanks for that. Will have a look.
I do try and give him a tissue massage every day. He also loves water (half Labrador, half Dachshund!) and we live by the coast (and near lochs), so I try to take him swimming a couple of times a week. And of course, get him to walk as much as he can to keep him exercised.

Then there's all the supplements and so on. I've tried a few and got another one (Antinol) to try, but holding off as I don't want to confuse any results, as to what made it better.

And the food he is on is high in fish oils. And I just bought him two nice big thick memory foam beds that seem to help him - hardly moves at night at all now. One spoiled boy!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Neil Barr said:


> My dog Ozzie is 11 and a half with arthritis





Neil Barr said:


> He also loves water (half Labrador, half Dachshund!) and we live by the coast (and near lochs), so I try to take him swimming a couple of times a week. And of course, get him to walk as much as he can to keep him exercised.


I may have read this wrong but, it could be time to slow his life a little, as he is now a relatively old dog and would naturally be slowing down and wanting to do less even if he didn't have these issues. It was the "walking him as much as he can" that caused me a little concern.

Swimming in warmer water would obviously be more beneficial to muscles, but swimming instead of a walk would relieve the joints.



Neil Barr said:


> And the food he is on is high in fish oils. And I just bought him two nice big thick memory foam beds that seem to help him - hardly moves at night at all now. One spoiled boy!


I'm sure my worries are unfounded and you will come back and tell me so, because he seems a very spoiled boy and very much loved 
I just had to speak out through concern for an old dog  
Unfortunately, we can't turn back time any more for them than we can for us


----------



## Neil Barr (Jul 28, 2021)

rona said:


> I may have read this wrong but, it could be time to slow his life a little, as he is now a relatively old dog and would naturally be slowing down


Don't worry, he's not being pushed too much. Certainly not any hill walking or climbing. Just trying to keep him active as much as he is willing to do and keep those muscles strong (and weight down).


----------



## Neil Barr (Jul 28, 2021)

He's in one of these (one in the bedroom, one in my home studio) most of the day, so well rested.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Neil Barr said:


> Don't worry, he's not being pushed too much. Certainly not any hill walking or climbing. Just trying to keep him active as much as he is willing to do and keep those muscles strong (and weight down).


I had a feeling you would say that


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Well after much research and many conversations with my vet Thai is booked in to start Librela on Wednesday.

After his scary colitis he isn't able to tolerate Pardale any more and even upping his Gabapentine to 2 x 400mg twice a day isn't enough so I am really hoping that this turns out to be the wonder drug that many are saying it is, and hoping even more that it doesn't set his IBD off.

Wish us luck :Shy


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> Well after much research and many conversations with my vet Thai is booked in to start Librela on Wednesday.
> After his scary colitis he isn't able to tolerate Pardale any more and even upping his Gabapentine to 2 x 400mg twice a day isn't enough so I am really hoping that this turns out to be the wonder drug that many are saying it is, and hoping even more that it doesn't set his IBD off.
> 
> Wish us luck :Shy


Good luck, beautiful Thai.I think it works well for some dogs and not at all for others.Hope Thai is in the first category.Fortunatley, it's still working for Maci (he's had 5 injections so far).Maci has a delicate tummy,which seems to set off at nothing and the Librela injections haven't upset him,so fingers and paws crossed for Thai.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> Well after much research and many conversations with my vet Thai is booked in to start Librela on Wednesday.
> After his scary colitis he isn't able to tolerate Pardale any more and even upping his Gabapentine to 2 x 400mg twice a day isn't enough so I am really hoping that this turns out to be the wonder drug that many are saying it is, and hoping even more that it doesn't set his IBD off.
> 
> Wish us luck :Shy


Hoping it works for Thai.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck Thai:Cat


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Flynn has had 2 injections and I've seen absolutely no improvement at all.

He is booked in for his third on Monday but I will have to shelve the idea for now. I literally cancelled his insurance a week ago and now he has some worrying symptoms, could be kidneys, so my money will have to be spent on that rather than the Librela. If it had worked I would've found money for both but since it appears to have had zero positive effect I feel giving it a miss isnt detrimental.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Flynn has had 2 injections and I've seen absolutely no improvement at all.
> 
> He is booked in for his third on Monday but I will have to shelve the idea for now. I literally cancelled his insurance a week ago and now he has some worrying symptoms, could be kidneys, so my money will have to be spent on that rather than the Librela. If it had worked I would've found money for both but since it appears to have had zero positive effect I feel giving it a miss isnt detrimental.


Where are Flynn's mobility issues?

I hope the other turns out to be minor


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

rona said:


> Where are Flynn's mobility issues?
> 
> I hope the other turns out to be minor


He has lumbosacral disease which is his biggest mobility issue but past x-rays have shown he has a bony spur on his left knee (he's struggled with that knee for years) and he has arthritis in both front legs - definitely in his elbows but there is pain in the wrist area too, maybe to do with having no dewclaws.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> He has lumbosacral disease which is his biggest mobility issue but past x-rays have shown he has a bony spur on his left knee (he's struggled with that knee for years) and he has arthritis in both front legs - definitely in his elbows but there is pain in the wrist area too, maybe to do with having no dewclaws.


I have been wondering if it would work on front leg issues, as that's what Archie has. Have you found anything that eases it?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

rona said:


> I have been wondering if it would work on front leg issues, as that's what Archie has. Have you found anything that eases it?


Maci's arthritis is in his front legs and it's worked for him so far.All his legs have to work a bit harder because he's missing a back one.His clinical canine massage and physiotherapy both help enormously too.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

rona said:


> I have been wondering if it would work on front leg issues, as that's what Archie has. Have you found anything that eases it?


Nothing now seems to help with his aches and pains. A few years ago he had laser therapy on all 4 legs, it worked wonders. There were some significant lameness issues which disappeared with laser. He also used to have massage several years ago which kept him in good condition.

In the past year we've tried massage, laser, chiropractic and acupuncture and nothing has eased his obvious pain and discomfort. I was hoping the Librela was the wonder drug but again, no effect. In fact it's not even halted things, he's gotten worse over the last 2 months.

I think he's past the point of anything helping now tbh, things are just too far progressed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Nothing now seems to help with his aches and pains. A few years ago he had laser therapy on all 4 legs, it worked wonders. There were some significant lameness issues which disappeared with laser. He also used to have massage several years ago which kept him in good condition.
> 
> In the past year we've tried massage, laser, chiropractic and acupuncture and nothing has eased his obvious pain and discomfort. I was hoping the Librela was the wonder drug but again, no effect. In fact it's not even halted things, he's gotten worse over the last 2 months.
> 
> I think he's past the point of anything helping now tbh, things are just too far progressed.


Yes I remember Alfie getting to the point where there was nothing more to do. Just got to try and keep them happy in their heads!

I've tried Laser on Archie and just trying it again, but it didn't seem to help much. We'll see how a second course works...........or not.

I've persuaded the vet to give him Tramadol because it helped Alfie so much. The Cimalgex just doesn't seem to be cutting it at all and I think I'll drop that


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> I've persuaded the vet to give him Tramadol because it helped Alfie so much. The Cimalgex just doesn't seem to be cutting it at all and I think I'll drop that


Have introduced Tramadol very carefully, as I know what effect it can have.
One day on one tablet and now two days on two tablets, he's supposed to have 3,........but it's like we have a different dog. He's now happy and active 

Mind, he's sleeping well too


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Flynn has had 2 injections and I've seen absolutely no improvement at all.
> 
> He is booked in for his third on Monday but I will have to shelve the idea for now. I literally cancelled his insurance a week ago and now he has some worrying symptoms, could be kidneys, so my money will have to be spent on that rather than the Librela. If it had worked I would've found money for both but since it appears to have had zero positive effect I feel giving it a miss isnt detrimental.


Oh dear. Fingers crossed it isn't something too major.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen their dog scratching more than usual since starting the injections?
My friend's dog is nibbling and scratching himself. She's checked him for fleas bathed him but still the same. He gets Omega 3 and. 6 as well as EPO.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci hasn't been scratching since having Librela injections but he's never been a scratchy dog.I've had plenty insect bites this summer though.I'm sure your friend has thought of it but,if the Librela is helping her dog's mobility, could there have been more ventures into the long grass etc that could have attracted bites?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for that. We had wondered if it was something like that. They are walked where there is longish grass


----------



## lfcmeg (Aug 29, 2021)

cava14 una said:


> Has anyone seen their dog scratching more than usual since starting the injections?
> My friend's dog is nibbling and scratching himself. She's checked him for fleas bathed him but still the same. He gets Omega 3 and. 6 as well as EPO.


Yes, my dog, a 10 year old collie, started itching badly a week after her first librela injection. The vet could find no other cause and prescribed Apoquel, but I am only giving it to her every other day (having read about side effects) which seems to help. More worrying, but potentially pure coincidence, she had what is believed to be an episode of Vestibular disease just after her second injection - very frightening. She does seem to have recovered quickly (but did need an overnight stay at the vets) and I know it can happen suddenly to elderly dogs, but she had never had any health issues other than developing joint problems as she has got older, until she had the librela injection. It is very unlikely we will give her a 3rd injection.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

*Posted on behalf of @Tammy Wise so that links could be added:
*
Invitation to Participate in a Pet Owner Research Study

Hello I am currently working on a commercial marketing research project and wanted to invite interested pet owners to participate in an online survey about managing painful conditions in dogs and cats. I found this forum while researching pet health issues and thought this group could provide useful feedback based on their own real-life experiences. In my many years conducting marketing research about pet health topics, I have seen the critical role that the opinions of pet owners have played in both the development of new treatment options for our pets and in improving existing treatments, so I hope some of you will be willing to share your experiences with me.

If you are interested in participating in this study, sign up using one of the links below. It takes about 3-4 minutes to complete the registration survey which can be found by clicking on one of the URLs below.

Dog owners register here: http://s.alchemer.com/s3/Dog-Owner-Survey

Cat owners register here: http://s.alchemer.com/s3/Cat-Owner-Survey

FAQs
Participation in this research is completely voluntary and you will not be asked to provide any personal identifying information. This is a research study only and no attempt will be made to sell any products or services.

As is common in marketing research studies, this will be a blinded study in that the name of the company sponsoring this research will not be revealed to study participants as this can bias the information being gathered based on past experiences with a company or its product.

Please note that additional information about this research was provided to the admins at PetForums so that they could verify the legitimacy of this study and to obtain their approval of this post.


----------



## Tammy Wise (12 mo ago)

StormyThai said:


> *Posted on behalf of @Tammy Wise so that links could be added:
> *
> Invitation to Participate in a Pet Owner Research Study
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this for me. I am still hoping to find a few people willing to share their experiences about some of the newer treatments for arthritis in dogs and cats. The survey is still open for those interested in participating.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tammy Wise said:


> Thank you for posting this for me. I am still hoping to find a few people willing to share their experiences about some of the newer treatments for arthritis in dogs and cats. The survey is still open for those interested in participating.


 Done!


----------



## Tammy Wise (12 mo ago)

Cleo38 said:


> Done!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MMM . (11 mo ago)

Hi there.

I just wanted to share my experience of Librela.

My 15 year old collie had a number of issues with her pancreas and liver so our drug choices were very limited - pharma and herbal. She had extensive arthritis and we were most definitely in the last chance saloon. Our vet suggested we try it under the guise of why not, there is nothing left to try (we live very rurally and getting acupuncture or an animal osteo is actually impossible).

Long story short, we tried it and it was nothing short of a miracle - she was very much a free spirit and movement was very important to her. She was not a dog for sitting around doing nothing like a lot of BC's.

We had an amazing 12 weeks of her over Winter and Christmas where she was clearly not in pain and we had her younger personality back.

She suffered her third acute pancreatic attack in January and despite us catching it early, we were unable to turn her around and she was PTS - broke my heart but there was comfort to be had from those 12 weeks for us.

Our GSD also has extensive arthritis, its in her spine, paws, tail - she had her first jab today and by the end of the day, she was running whereas before, at her best, she could speed walk. She is exhausted from her efforts and snoring away on her bed in front of me  I hope this is a solution that works for us in the longer term.

I know it does not work for all dogs but for those in the last chance saloon or where drugs can't be used, where quality of life is sliding away, I think its worth a go if you can find the money.

The vets have had problems getting it - I spent a day hunting it down on line for them because I am like that  the prices were all around the 100 euros mark depending on volume which is based on the weight of the dog.

I hope this helps other owners - am happy to answer questions.


----------



## SeniorDog (9 mo ago)

Silverpaw said:


> My dog has had two Librela injections (they are given at 4 weekly intervals).There was a marked improvement in him a few days after the first and this has been maintained to date.He is an older boy, around 15 1/2,who has had a rear leg amputated.He has some arthritis in his front legs and obviously anything that affects his mobility is very serious for him.He can't have any of the NSAID's because of problems with them in the past (he was really ill). Consequently,when I became aware of Librela,I looked into it for him.
> His vet,who has always been brilliant with Maci,was happy for him to have it and felt that it was a good,safe option for him.I don't really understand the science behind it but apparently it works very differently to other arthritis meds .It contains a canine monoclonal antibody that targets nerve growth factor.
> The company who produce Librela seem to be good at providing information so it might be worth contacting them if you have any questions.
> I have heard of several dogs who have started on this treatment, through Maci's physiotherapist and his canine masseur.They report positive results so far.
> I know it's a new drug but from what I have learned about it and seen so far, I am really pleased that Maci is having this treatment.


Thank you for this post my Male dog Brandy is 16 and had his 1st injection of LIBRELA - he too has exactly the same issues as Maci, from lesions on his liver, spleen to digestive issues he too cannot tolerate anything which contains gluacosamine. I have seen a marked improvement within 3 weeks! But he did develop a fever on the first 2 days of having the injection.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

SeniorDog said:


> Thank you for this post my Male dog Brandy is 16 and had his 1st injection of LIBRELA - he too has exactly the same issues as Maci, from lesions on his liver, spleen to digestive issues he too cannot tolerate anything which contains gluacosamine. I have seen a marked improvement within 3 weeks! But he did develop a fever on the first 2 days of having the injection.


Ahh, it's good to hear that Brandy seems to be benefiting from his injection. It's a bit of a minefield isn't it, with all of the other things going on. Maci's having his next injection on Thursday, haven't seen any side effects so far but I'm always on the lookout for any changes. Maci's mobility is pretty poor now but I think that is more down to his age/missing leg catching up with him. He's had one or two changes recently. Stopped having physiotherapy because he couldn't really do the exercises and he gets massage and laser treatment from his canine massage therapist. He started having acupuncture a while ago, initially for an issue with his jaw but he also has treatment for his mobility too. He's been absolutely brilliant having it and does seem to have benefited. He has a session tomorrow. He's been weaned off Gabapentin recently. He was appearing to be a bit spaced out, so trying him off it to see how he gets on. There's not much in the armoury with their other issues, is there?

I hope Brandy goes on ok. The oldies thread on here has one or two of our lovely seniors on it, if you feel like popping in some time.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (8 mo ago)

Twiggy said:


> Anyone tried this relatively new drug for arthritis? Thinking of asking my vet to prescribe it for my 13yr old collie who is beginning to suffer.


I have a small terrier who is nearly 13. She has been suffering from very poor appetite, some kidney issues and arthritis. For the past three months she has been given a monthly injection of Librela along with amantadine for pain relief. I can't say these medications have made a clear difference to her mobility nor has her appetite improved. It is very hard to tell with my dog how much she is suffering. She drags on the lead on a short walk, then charges back with her tail up on the homeward journey. She sleeps a great deal and often tenses her body as if in pain.The local fox population is very grateful for all the tempting dishes she has turned her nose up at. I am going to discuss with the vet a change in medication next time her injection is due.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> I have a small terrier who is nearly 13. She has been suffering from very poor appetite, some kidney issues and arthritis. For the past three months she has been given a monthly injection of Librela along with amantadine for pain relief. I can't say these medications have made a clear difference to her mobility nor has her appetite improved. It is very hard to tell with my dog how much she is suffering. She drags on the lead on a short walk, then charges back with her tail up on the homeward journey. She sleeps a great deal and often tenses her body as if in pain.The local fox population is very grateful for all the tempting dishes she has turned her nose up at. I am going to discuss with the vet a change in medication next time her injection is due.


I'm sorry to hear that and hope your vet can prescribe a different medication to help her.


----------



## elixirnaturesanswer (7 mo ago)

Twiggy said:


> Anyone tried this relatively new drug for arthritis? Thinking of asking my vet to prescribe it for my 13yr old collie who is beginning to suffer.


I seriously suggest you visit the librela experiences group on facebook, miracle for some death sentence for others.


----------



## Pinkcheck (7 mo ago)

Sorry to hear, please keep us updated if you can. My boy is on Amantadine, pardale, gabapentin and I’ve stopped Librela. I’m just feeding him what’s gentle on his tum and I know he’ll eat now with the remainder of his freshpet mixed in as he’s gotten even more fussy.

I don’t have Facebook but will make an account tonight to check out the Librela group and the CAM one. I started the injections when he was almost 15 and at best the first two helped his tolerance but unfortunately were far from transformational.


----------



## jwoolweaver (5 mo ago)

Silverpaw said:


> My dog has had two Librela injections (they are given at 4 weekly intervals).There was a marked improvement in him a few days after the first and this has been maintained to date.He is an older boy, around 15 1/2,who has had a rear leg amputated.He has some arthritis in his front legs and obviously anything that affects his mobility is very serious for him.He can't have any of the NSAID's because of problems with them in the past (he was really ill). Consequently,when I became aware of Librela,I looked into it for him.
> His vet,who has always been brilliant with Maci,was happy for him to have it and felt that it was a good,safe option for him.I don't really understand the science behind it but apparently it works very differently to other arthritis meds .It contains a canine monoclonal antibody that targets nerve growth factor.
> The company who produce Librela seem to be good at providing information so it might be worth contacting them if you have any questions.
> I have heard of several dogs who have started on this treatment, through Maci's physiotherapist and his canine masseur.They report positive results so far.
> I know it's a new drug but from what I have learned about it and seen so far, I am really pleased that Maci is having this treatment.


What a lovely positive response just discovered my 5 y/o bulldog who's also epileptic her x-ray today noted she's developed quite a severe arthritis in her left elbow. My vet recommended trialling her on Librela first shot today. Thankyou for shining a positive light. - Jan


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

jwoolweaver said:


> What a lovely positive response just discovered my 5 y/o bulldog who's also epileptic her x-ray today noted she's developed quite a severe arthritis in her left elbow. My vet recommended trialling her on Librela first shot today. Thankyou for shining a positive light. - Jan


Fingers and paws crossed that your dog does ok on it.It sounds like she has enough to cope with the epilepsy, bless her.
Maci's still having Librela injections every four weeks.His mobility has deteriorate quite a bit but I think that's really down to age and the result of his missing leg and the overcompensation issues that causes.He really is a little old man now,so precious.He has canine massage and acapuncture alongside the Librela injections.It's a combination that seems to work well for him and it has certainly kept the burden off his liver, which is full of nodules (not cancerous).
As with all medications that are new to your dog,I know you'll keep a close eye on her for any side effects.From what I hear, like with other medications, some dogs have experienced side effects, others,like Maci so far, haven't.
I hope you see a positive effect.Please let us know how she gets on.


----------

